

Earth and Jupiter in the Same Photo, From Mars - Readmore
http://starryskies.com/The_sky/events/mars/earth_jupiter_100.jpg

======
by
It's a good photo, but I would have prefered a link to the original, more
informative, page here

<http://www.msss.com/mars_images/moc/2003/05/22/>

Google Images is great for checking this sort of thing

[http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&source=hp&q=ea...](http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&source=hp&q=earth+jupiter&btnG=Search+Images&gbv=1)

~~~
Readmore
Sorry, I just linked to the article where I found it.

~~~
by
I liked the photo. Thank you for posting it. I hadn't seen it before.

------
jnorthrop
I find the picture fascinating. Not so much that both planets are in the same
shot, but just how big Jupiter appears in the same frame as Earth. Jupiter is
roughly 8x the distance from Mars as Earth is from Mars (I think) but Jupiter
appears so much larger in the picture. It gives a great perspective on just
how big that planet is.

~~~
jules
<http://www.rense.com/general72/size.htm>

~~~
wkdown
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tfs1t-2rrOM>

Video that continues passed those shots and goes to the largest star found to
date (?) VV Cephei

------
nixy
How can Jupiter and the Earth have light coming at them from different angles?

~~~
nixy
Never mind, I think I figured it out.

~~~
maxcap
I'm curious - could you please explain?

~~~
jcl
It only seems weird because we are used to scenes where the sun's rays are
roughly parallel. In this picture, the sun represents a point light source, so
the objects are lit from different directions.

(Think of balls suspended in space around a lightbulb. The balls on the far
side of the bulb from you will appear lit from the front, while the balls on
the near side will appear lit from the back, and those between, from the
side.)

------
electromagnetic
If I had the money, I'd pay the trillion dollars it would take to fly to Mars
(and not die on the way) just to get a view like that, not to mention being on
a planet with two visible moons.

------
zokier
How come there are no stars visible? Nice photo anyways... Space is big and
perty :)

~~~
maximilian
I think because Jupiter and the Earth are _way_ brighter than the stars are.
The dynamic range of the picture doesn't show the stars... According to one of
the sites linked in the comments, they already had to brighten the moon some
to make it visible.

